# This just happened



## rochie (Feb 19, 2016)

Just had this pop up, am on silk browser on my Kindle.
Forum has been a bit slow for me yesterday and this morning, i normally get a thin black line travelling across the top of the page as the page loads but that dissapeared and it looks like nothing is going on.
Then after a minute or so the new page suddenly appears !


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 19, 2016)

Downloading speed is slow for my PC too but I can't tell exact cause as my local wi-fi service is terrible like the dial-up 20 years ago.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2016)

A bit slow for me as well and slower than normal when going from thread to thread.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2016)

Just got a couple 525 errors just now...

*Website is offline*
No cached version of this page is available.

* Error 525 Ray ID: 27fc4abbf2410651 • 2016-03-07 07:21:51 UTC *
*SSL handshake failed*


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2016)

At 1700hrs my time...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2016)

Just had the above happen at 0444 my time and when I tried to refresh, this popped up. Never seen it before...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

Simple refresh usually fixes it...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)

Or just click the "Retry for a live version" button.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2016)

Tried a few times to get into the forums and got an iOS browser notice that "server not found", closed the browser and tried to get onto the forum one more time and got this:


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Or just click the "Retry for a live version" button.



I repeat...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I repeat...


I'm here, aren't I?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2016)

This popped up when I clicked my "Upload a File" button (which finally showed up yesterday.)






Funny thing is, I clicked the Browse button and it worked


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2016)

How do I cure this problem...?
Almost on every thread...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

Please check if your net browser is updated and if not , try to update it.


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 12, 2016)

When I get this I just hit the reload button and it almost always reloads normally and I doubt it is related to browser update as mine updates automatically. 
I thought it was possibly from a slow or crap internet connection as my NBN connection speed varies massively and it has only started since I went on the NBN


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

IMHO, the main problem is with old site forms , cookies etc ... although the net browsers are updated. To be honest you don't know what was updated because of the automatic process and the old soft can be still keeping there. And therefore all starts working properly if you re-loaded the site. Just your net browser updates current cookies, site forms etc... in other ways if the server keeps new site forms etc.. and your net browser isn't updated it may display the site incorrectly.

However it might be the problem either with 32/64 bit soft or the net connection speed as you suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2016)

It does seem to happen more frequently as time goes on and the board hasn't been updated for a bit though but as you say possibly due to updates elsewhere etc.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2016)

You migh be right.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Wurger. Seems to have sorted itself out...for the moment.
Cheers!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2016)

OK.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2017)

Just happened


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2017)

Had those before but not recently. I understand it's on the server side and not your machine.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2017)

Like the title says. Normal....




​....a few minutes ago...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 18, 2017)

Odd...


----------

